# Does Practicode count as an internship?



## ashleypierson93 (May 30, 2018)

I've seen a few LinkedIn users that posted "AAPC Practicode Online Internship" in their work history. 
Is this correct? Can I add Practicode to my work history, or should I just post it as a test score?

I know it shows some experience, so I'm trying to figure out how to best show that to employers. Thanks!


----------



## CodingKing (May 31, 2018)

No practicode does not belong under work history on a resume. Education and training is the best section to include practicode.


----------

